# Windows 7 - PC Games Hardware Premium 09/09 jetzt vorbestellen



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Juli 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Windows 7 - PC Games Hardware Premium 09/09 jetzt vorbestellen gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Windows 7 - PC Games Hardware Premium 09/09 jetzt vorbestellen


----------



## Woohoo (23. Juli 2009)

Wie umfangreich ist denn der SSD Test?


----------



## Oliver (23. Juli 2009)

Sehr umfangreich, von dem, was ich gesehen habe. 4 Seiten Test + großer Praxisteil.


----------



## FortunaGamer (23. Juli 2009)

Da werde ich mir die Premium hollen. Wird sicher richtig gute artikel drin stehen. Freu mich drauf, die werde ich mir im urlaub hollen dann habe ich was zu lesen am Strand.


----------



## Freestyler808 (23. Juli 2009)

uii ich krieg Extended per Abo und Premium hol ich mir auch
Lesestoff


----------



## Bensta (23. Juli 2009)

Für 10 € kauf ich lieber im App Store ein.


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. Juli 2009)

Windows 7... Naja, mus ich mir nicht geben. Dagegen würde ich doch mal eine Sound-Premiumsausgabe haben wollen...


----------



## Progs-ID (23. Juli 2009)

Die ist gekauft.


----------



## DarkTaur (23. Juli 2009)

Keine limitierte Aktion für 5 EUR statt 9,99 EUR? Sagen wir mal limitiert auf 5 Ausgaben für ganz DE?


----------



## FloTalon (23. Juli 2009)

Jo die Ausgabe ist so gut wie gekauft. Das ist die richtige Einstimmung auf das neue Windows. Nachdem ich Vista so gut wie komplett übersprungen habe, bin ich mit der RC Version von 7 sehr zufrieden und konnte auch schon eines der raren 50€ Exemlare ergattern.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Juli 2009)

DarkTaur schrieb:


> Keine limitierte Aktion für 5 EUR statt 9,99 EUR? Sagen wir mal limitiert auf 5 Ausgaben für ganz DE?



Wir sind ja nicht Microsoft. 

EDIT: Als Abonnent bekommt ihr die Premium für nur 5 Euro inklusive Porto.

http://abo.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=orderform&m_id=11&c_id=11


----------



## mac1 (23. Juli 2009)

DarkTaur schrieb:


> Keine limitierte Aktion für 5 EUR statt 9,99 EUR? Sagen wir mal limitiert auf 5 Ausgaben für ganz DE?



Eine ähnliche Idee hatte ich auch, als ich die News gelesen habe. Allerdings wäre ein regulärer Preis von 7 € (Windows 7 und 7 €, der Brüller!) im Laden schon ein zusätzlicher Kaufanreiz. Immerhin ist es die letzte Premium-Ausgabe in der jetzigen Form und es geht um das Nonplusultra der Betriebssysteme (so kommt es mir zumindest manchmal vor). 
Bevor jemand lästert, ja ich habe Windows 7 auch vorbestellt, zweimal (!), als Professional Edition, bei Amazon UK. 
Es war zwar teurer als 50,- €, aber es hat sich trotzdem gelohnt, wenn man die die deutsche UVP in Betracht zieht.


----------



## Eifelsniper (23. Juli 2009)

Habs mal vorbestellt...kann nix schaden


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. Juli 2009)

DarkTaur schrieb:


> Keine limitierte Aktion für 5 EUR statt 9,99 EUR? Sagen wir mal limitiert auf 5 Ausgaben für ganz DE?



Doch, die sind aber leider schon ausverkauft. Sorry.


----------



## Railroadfighter (23. Juli 2009)

Naja gut das ein Browser auf der DVD ist, sonst müsste ich extra bis zum Nachbarn rübergehen und mir dort den Firefox saugen.

Spaß beiseite, sogut wie gekauft. Das wäre aber echt genial so eine 5€ Aktion, aber nur 70 Exemplare.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## eVoX (23. Juli 2009)

Super, hab Win 7 RC überflogen, daher find ich das praktisch um mal alles über Win 7 zu erfahren.


----------



## utacat (23. Juli 2009)

Hab sie mir auch bestellt. Schon wegen Win7.

Gruß utacat


----------



## megalutscher (24. Juli 2009)

habe die ext. im abo. was ist genau mehr enthalten in dieser ausgabe. 5euro fuer das gleiche magazin mit kleinen unterschied ist schon heftig. premium bestellen fuer kunden und dann alle daten eintragen

kann man nicht schnell mailen oder anrufen das man diese haben moechte.


----------



## doppelschwoer (24. Juli 2009)

Wenn es jetzt noch Windows 7 als Abo Prämie gibt ist die Welt in Ordnung )


----------



## violinista7000 (26. Juli 2009)

megalutscher schrieb:


> habe die ext. im abo. was ist genau mehr enthalten in dieser ausgabe. 5euro fuer das gleiche magazin mit kleinen unterschied ist schon heftig. premium bestellen fuer kunden und dann alle daten eintragen
> 
> kann man nicht schnell mailen oder anrufen das man diese haben moechte.



Dem stimme ich zu!

Ich habe auch ein Ext. im abo, und ich würde es mir bestellen wenn ich nur in diesen Monat den Aufpreis bezahlen kann, und damit die Premium ausgabe bekommen statt die extended. Sonst wäre es als würde ich zwei mal das gleiche kaufen...


----------



## megalutscher (26. Juli 2009)

schade das keine antwort von der redaktion kam. hab das abo gekuendigt. solche guten aktionen sollte man fuer abo-kunden mit einen heftaustausch fuer den monat schmackhaft machen. 5€ fuer fast das gleiche heft


----------



## kmf (26. Juli 2009)

megalutscher schrieb:


> schade das keine antwort von der redaktion kam. hab das abo gekuendigt. solche guten aktionen sollte man fuer abo-kunden mit einen heftaustausch fuer den monat schmackhaft machen. 5€ fuer fast das gleiche heft


Ich hab aus gleichem Grund jetzt mal eine Anfrage auf Umstellung meiner DVD Ausgabe auf Premium losgetreten. Da die Extended ab 10/2009 eingestellt wird, sollte das doch problemlos möglich sein.


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juli 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Ich hab aus gleichem Grund jetzt mal eine Anfrage auf Umstellung meiner DVD Ausgabe auf Premium losgetreten. Da die Extended ab 10/2009 eingestellt wird, sollte das doch problemlos möglich sein.


 
Da wäre ich auch sehr an der Antwort interessiert - betrifft mich nämlich auch ...


----------



## Astimon (28. Juli 2009)

Wow, ihr habts in den Newsletter von Microsoft geschafft  Respekt 



> Windows 7 Premium-Ausgabe bei PC Games Hardware 09/09 jetzt vorbestellen <http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,690737/Windows-7-PC-Games-Hardware-Premium-09/09-jetzt-vorbestellen-Abonnenten-mit-Preisnachlass/PCGH-Heft/News/>
> 
> Die PC Games Hardware hat Windows 7 eine ganze Premium-Ausgabe gewidmet. Das Magazin mit hochwertiger Ausstattung, welches am 5. August erscheint, können Sie schon jetzt vorbestellen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Juli 2009)

megalutscher schrieb:


> schade das keine antwort von der redaktion kam. hab das abo gekuendigt. solche guten aktionen sollte man fuer abo-kunden mit einen heftaustausch fuer den monat schmackhaft machen. 5€ fuer fast das gleiche heft



Hallo,

was genau war die Frage?

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was genau war die Frage?
> Grüße, Thilo


Vermutlich das hier:


megalutscher schrieb:


> habe die ext. im abo. was ist genau mehr enthalten in dieser ausgabe. 5euro fuer das gleiche magazin mit kleinen unterschied ist schon heftig. premium bestellen fuer kunden und dann alle daten eintragen
> 
> *kann man nicht schnell mailen oder anrufen das man diese haben moechte.*


[meine Hervorhebung]


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Juli 2009)

Was genau in dieser Ausgabe drin ist, steht doch im Artikel. Und der Bestellvorgang ist nichts anderes als eine Mail.


----------



## kmf (30. Juli 2009)

Ich habe immer noch keine Nachricht, ob das mit der Umstellung geklappt hat. 

Weil dann muss ich mir das Heft doch schleunigst vorbestellen. Die letzte Premium war nämlich ruckzuck ausverkauft, sodass ich damals auch in die Röhre geguckt habe.


----------



## exa (3. August 2009)

ja ist halt schon ein wenig... doof wenn man schon abonnent ist, aber ich denke gerade deshalb ist diese ausgabe auch um genau 5 euro billiger für abonennten, die haben dann nämlich effektiv nur die premium gekauft


----------



## justice (3. August 2009)

Wann wird denn die Premium 9/09 ausgeliefert? Hatte die vorbestellt und die normale Ausgabe hab ich bereits am Samstag bekommen.

Hat da jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## megalutscher (3. August 2009)

@redaktion

antwort kam leider zu spaet habe schon gekuendigt. problem ist bloss das enddatum was ja nicht mehr stimmt das sich ja laut schreiben des abos (samstag im briefkasten) der preis verschiebt und damit der zeitraum verlaengert wird. die bestaetigung der kuendigung haut damit garnicht hin. bin gespannt wie das geloest wird.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. August 2009)

justice schrieb:


> Wann wird denn die Premium 9/09 ausgeliefert? Hatte die vorbestellt und die normale Ausgabe hab ich bereits am Samstag bekommen.
> 
> Hat da jemand ne Ahnung?



Sofern der Artikel bezahlt ist, wird das Ganze meist montags vor Hefterscheinung rausgeschickt.


----------



## micha2 (3. August 2009)

WOW. nen windows 7 aufkleber und das teil ist bereits vorbestellt/gekauft!!
das nenn ich mal gelungene taktik von microsoft.


----------



## Monopoly29 (3. August 2009)

Kann man die eigentlich auch im Handel kaufen oder is die nur Online bestellbar?


----------



## Railroadfighter (3. August 2009)

Puh, da hab ich ja Glück gehabt gestern Abend noch eine zu bekommen.


----------



## eVoX (3. August 2009)

Monopoly29 schrieb:


> Kann man die eigentlich auch im Handel kaufen oder is die nur Online bestellbar?





> Die Premium-Ausgabe 09/09 samt Extended und DVD-Ausgabe ist ab dem 5. August am Kiosk für 9,99 Euro erhältlich, kann aber ab heute vorbestellt werden. Abonnenten erhalten die Premium für nur 5 Euro inklusive Versandkosten.



Genau lesen sollte man schon.


----------



## justice (4. August 2009)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Sofern der Artikel bezahlt ist, wird das Ganze meist montags vor Hefterscheinung rausgeschickt.


 

Danke dir Thilo für die Auskunft.


----------



## Grützen Kurt mit Erdbeere (5. August 2009)

wann kann man mit dem Premium Heft rechnen?
Habe noch keines erhalten, sind denn schon welche verschickt?


----------



## megalutscher (5. August 2009)

hilfe kam vorher nicht daher kuendigung helft wenigstens bei der kuendigung. fuer die abos lag ein extra schreiben bei zwecks verguenstigung mit heften. die kuendigungsbestaetigung belaeuft sich auf  heft 03/10 und angefangen hat das abo 02/09 (komisches jahr 02-03 + 2 zusatzhefte wegen abbuchung sind 14 hefte aber bis 04 haette besser ausgesehen)? der verlag reagiert leider nicht. vielleicht koennt ihr ja helfen


----------



## abo@computec.de (5. August 2009)

@megalutscher:
wohin an welche Adresse/Mailadresse ging denn die Kündigung?
Bitte nochmal an abo@computec.de weiterleiten - wir kümmern uns darum!


----------



## Dr. Kucho (5. August 2009)

Ich hab mir die PCGH Premium 09/09 letzte Woche vorbestellt.

Ich hab das Heft bisher nochnicht erhalten. Postbote war schon vor ein paar Stunden da. In der Auftragsbestätigung stand drinnen, dass das Heft so abgeschickt wird, dass ich es rechzeitig zum Erscheinungsdatum erhalten werde. Das war dann wohl nix.

Ich hoffe, dass es dann vielleicht morgen ankommt. Das nächste Mal werde ich mir das Heft wieder im Handel kaufen. Dann kann ich es wenigstens lesen wann ich will...


----------



## Grützen Kurt mit Erdbeere (5. August 2009)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die PCGH Premium 09/09 letzte Woche vorbestellt.
> 
> Ich hab das Heft bisher nochnicht erhalten. Postbote war schon vor ein paar Stunden da. In der Auftragsbestätigung stand drinnen, dass das Heft so abgeschickt wird, dass ich es rechzeitig zum Erscheinungsdatum erhalten werde. Das war dann wohl nix.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass es dann vielleicht morgen ankommt. Das nächste Mal werde ich mir das Heft wieder im Handel kaufen. Dann kann ich es wenigstens lesen wann ich will...


 
ja mir geht´s da genauso


----------



## abo@computec.de (5. August 2009)

Hallo Dr. Kucho,
Hallo Grützen Kurt mit Erdbeere,

wie ich eben aus der Logistik erfahren musste, wurden einzelne Aufträge leider erst gestern verschickt. In der Regel kommen die nachgeschickten Hefte einen Tag später beim Kunden an.

Sollte Ihr Magazin heute nicht eingegangen sein, bitte ich Sie, uns per Mail an abo@computec.de ihre Auftragsbestätigungsmail weiterzuleiten. Wir werden uns dann um Ersatz bzw. Entschädigung kümmern.

Ihr Abo-Team


----------



## Grützen Kurt mit Erdbeere (5. August 2009)

alles klar,


----------



## utacat (5. August 2009)

Bei mir kam die Einzelheftbestellung heute an. 
Hatte keine Bestätigungsmail meines Auftrages, daher habe ich am Montag vorsichtshalber beim Aboservice angerufen und dort wurde mir meine Bestellung bestätigt.
Im Einzelhandel sahs traurig aus , nur 2 Exemplare waren ausgelegt, so konnte ich noch für meine Bekannte eins ergattern.

Gruß utacat


----------



## Railroadfighter (5. August 2009)

Hmm, ich hab am Samstag Abend bestellt und bis jetzt noch keine bekommen. Die Post kommt bei uns normalerweise um 8 Uhr.


----------



## sase (5. August 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hab am Samstag Abend bestellt und bis jetzt noch keine bekommen. Die Post kommt bei uns normalerweise um 8 Uhr.




Du bist nicht alleine ! Ich habe am 23.07. bestellt und auch noch keine erhalten 

mfg
Sase


----------



## Grützen Kurt mit Erdbeere (6. August 2009)

ich habe heute nichts erhalten, warte aber morgen noch ab.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (6. August 2009)

Grützen Kurt mit Erdbeere schrieb:


> ich habe heute nichts erhalten, warte aber morgen noch ab.



Ich habe heute (Do, 06.08.09) auch wieder nichts bekommen.

Wenn das Heft morgen nicht da ist, schreibe ich euch wie gewünscht eine mail. 

Kurt, hast du ebenfalls per Rechnung bestellt? Vllt. haben die Kunden, die per Rechnung zahlen wollen, unterste Priorität. Bei Amazon ist das z.B. so.


----------



## Grützen Kurt mit Erdbeere (6. August 2009)

jep bei mir auch kein Heft...

und ja bezahlen wollte ich per Rechnung

ich schreibe heute abend die Mail, sollte ja laut abo@... schon gestern eintreffen.

wir werden sehen


----------



## sase (6. August 2009)

Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Ich habe heute (Do, 06.08.09) auch wieder nichts bekommen.
> 
> Wenn das Heft morgen nicht da ist, schreibe ich euch wie gewünscht eine mail.
> 
> Kurt, hast du ebenfalls per Rechnung bestellt? Vllt. haben die Kunden, die per Rechnung zahlen wollen, unterste Priorität. Bei Amazon ist das z.B. so.


 

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mit Bankeinzug bestellt aber leider bis jetzt auch noch nichts erhalten 
Ich bin übrigens Abonnent  (nur für weitere Spekulationen)

mfg
Sase


----------



## Grützen Kurt mit Erdbeere (6. August 2009)

dann fällt der Grund wohl auch weg


----------



## Railroadfighter (6. August 2009)

Yeah ich habs heute bekommen, aber musste das unbedingt sein das das ganze Cover mit der meldung vom neuen Layout ruiniert wird? Hätte das nicht auch ein abnehmbarer Sticker sein können.


----------



## eVoX (6. August 2009)

Meine ist heute auch gekommen *freu*.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (6. August 2009)

Ok, meine ist heute Abend doch noch eingetroffen. Hab mich ziemlich gewundert, dass sie so spät noch kommt.

Vielen Dank dafür! Der Bericht über die Lynnfields hat für alles entschädigt...


----------



## abo@computec.de (7. August 2009)

Hallo,
bei allen, die Ihr Heft gestern erhalten hatten:
Wohnt ihr alle im 4er-PLZ-Bereich?

Gruß
euer
Abo-Service


----------



## AlpineRider (7. August 2009)

Hab mir heute Mittag das PCGH Premium in einem Kiosk in 1230 Wien ganz problemlos geholt, die haben sogar noch 3 Stück insgesamt gehabt *freu*

PCGH Premium, der volle Umfang. Lauter interessante Themen wie Core i5, Windows 7, Grafikkartenkühlung, Mainboard-Overclocking ...  So, ich mach mich mal an's Lesen, kann's kaum erwarten.


----------



## nolph (8. August 2009)

Mann mann mann.....

ich finde das auch total toll, dass es jetzt ein Sonderheft zu Windows 7 in dem die ganzen bekannten Infos noch mal aufgewärmt werden. Und dazu jede Menge brandaktuelle Treiber und Browser auf DVD. Die bis zum Release von Windows 7 bestimmt richtig hilfreich sein werden. Wahrschein erscheint dann ein weiteres Sonderheft... "Probleme mit veralteten Beta-Treibern sicher vermeiden". 

Merkt ihr eigentlich gelegentlich wie lächerlich eure Hefte teilweise sind


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. August 2009)

du musst sie doch nicht kaufen


----------



## micha2 (8. August 2009)

ist in dem heft nen goldbarren drin?
oder gibt es wirklich soviele hier, die unbedingt jeden mist kaufen um eben den mist auch zu haben?
kommt mir vor wie im kindergarten.

--------------------------------------ANGST------------------------------------------


P.S. übrigens bei mir in der gegend liegen die "Sonderhefte" wie goldbarren in den händlerregalen


----------



## hoha1981 (8. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich hab sie seit gestern,
jetzt will ich gerade auf die DVD schauen, und was muss ich feststellen, sie wird nicht gelesen.  
Gibt es irgendeinen Trick das ich sie zum laufen bekomme.

Habe den Windows 7 RC laufen.

greetz hoha


----------



## eVoX (8. August 2009)

abo@computec.de schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bei allen, die Ihr Heft gestern erhalten hatten:
> Wohnt ihr alle im 4er-PLZ-Bereich?
> 
> ...



Nein, ich 2er-PLZ-Bereich.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (8. August 2009)

[QUOTE=abo@computec.de;1012614]Hallo,
bei allen, die Ihr Heft gestern erhalten hatten:
Wohnt ihr alle im 4er-PLZ-Bereich?

Gruß
euer
Abo-Service[/QUOTE]

Ich wohne PLZ 57***


----------



## ralfossi (9. August 2009)

...das ist vielleicht ein Schwachsinn ! Habe bestimmt an die 10 Läden aufgesucht auch darunter spezielle Zeitungsläden aber diese eine Ausgabe ist nirgens zu finden. Dafür aber an die 5 bis 10 Sonderausgaben von WOW. Werde mir wohl wenn es soweit ist ein richtiges Fachbuch über Windows 7 besorgen bevor ich mehr Sprit verfahre als die ganze Zeitung wert ist ! Nichts für ungut aber man sollte eine Zeitung die an die 10 € kostet nicht als was so besonderes betrachen (bevorzugte Behandlung wenn man online bestellt, belieferung ausgesuchter Zeitungshändler usw.). Es ist und bleibt eine Zeitung ! Alles was da drin steht wird man die nächsten Wochen noch zu genüge in diversen Fachzeitungen finden die man aber dann sehr viel leicher bekommt. Lieben Gruß an alle hier !
PS.: manche hier hier freuen sich ein Loch im Ar... als sie die Zeitung per Post bekommen haben als wenn sie einen Mittelklassewagen gewonnen haben


----------



## Monopoly29 (9. August 2009)

Wie lang dauert das den noch bis des Heft jetzt endlich kommt???


----------



## ralfossi (9. August 2009)

Monopoly29 schrieb:


> Wie lang dauert das den noch bis des Heft jetzt endlich kommt???



...also nach meinem Kenntnissstand ist das Heft seit den 05.08 raus aber wie gesagt es ist hier was meine Gegend betrifft nirgens zu bekommen...


----------



## megalutscher (11. August 2009)

abo@computec.de schrieb:


> @megalutscher:
> wohin an welche Adresse/Mailadresse ging denn die Kündigung?
> Bitte nochmal an abo@computec.de weiterleiten - wir kümmern uns darum!




wollt ihr mich rollen? ihr habt mir nun versucht zu helfen und ich habe an diese email geschrieben aber es kam keinerlei rueckantwort


----------



## abo@computec.de (11. August 2009)

megalutscher schrieb:


> wollt ihr mich rollen? ihr habt mir nun versucht zu helfen und ich habe an diese email geschrieben aber es kam keinerlei rueckantwort



Die Kündigungsbestätigung ging per mail einmal am 27.07. und einmal am 06.08. raus - zur Sicherheit geht diese nun nochmal per Post raus.


----------



## megalutscher (11. August 2009)

abo@computec.de schrieb:


> Die Kündigungsbestätigung ging per mail einmal am 27.07. und einmal am 06.08. raus - zur Sicherheit geht diese nun nochmal per Post raus.




den brief koennt ihr euch klemmen die bestaetigung habe ich. es ging darum da mit der letzten abolieferung ein schein bei war wo drin stand das eine zeitung abgeschafft wird und die verguenstigung sich auf das abo auswirkt. 

und in der letzten mail vom 06.08 wo ihr geschrieben habt AUF WUNSCH verlaengern....ich habe mir nix gewuenscht ihr solltet nur nachpruefen zwecks dem schreiben von pcgh mit dem wegfallen des heftes.


----------



## abo@computec.de (12. August 2009)

megalutscher schrieb:


> den brief koennt ihr euch klemmen die bestaetigung habe ich. es ging darum da mit der letzten abolieferung ein schein bei war wo drin stand das eine zeitung abgeschafft wird und die verguenstigung sich auf das abo auswirkt.
> 
> und in der letzten mail vom 06.08 wo ihr geschrieben habt AUF WUNSCH verlaengern....ich habe mir nix gewuenscht ihr solltet nur nachpruefen zwecks dem schreiben von pcgh mit dem wegfallen des heftes.




Diese Mail erhielten Sie von uns:
*[FONT=&quot]Die Belieferung Ihres Abonnement begann damals mit der Ausgabe 02/2009 - wie auf Ihrem Kontoauszug ersichtlich, erfolgte die Berechnung erst zu Heft 04/2009 bis 03/2010. Somit waren, rein rechnerisch die ersten beiden Hefte gratis.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Da durch die Umstellung der Pc Games Hardware ein Guthaben von 6,50 Euro vorhanden ist, wird das endgültige Kündigungsdatum auf die Ausgabe 04/2010 abgeändert.[/FONT]*

Die Verlängerung kam durch die Umstellung auf die günstigere Abo-Variante "PCGH DVD" zu stande. Wünschen Sie, dass ihr Restguthaben von 6,50 Euro erstattet wird?
Wir haben keine weitere Mail auf die oben genannte von Ihnen erhalten.
Seien Sie versichert, dass wir immer versuchen, unsere Kunden zufrieden zu stellen.


----------

